# Suse Installation, keine treiber, und nu?



## ToboTheRibbler (21. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin noch absoluter Linux newbie 
und wollte gestern Suse Linux 8.1 installieren.
Wärend der Installation, frage er mich nach meinem Monitor und Grafikarte. Meine Grafikarte war nicht in der liste, denn die Ati Karten, gingen nur bis zur Radeon 8500, doch ich habe eine 9700 Pro.

Meine Frage:

Kann ich auch erstmal ohne Treiber, in Linux rein (sowei in windwos, halt mir 16 Farben 640x480 usw.) Wenn nicht, wie kann ich dann die Treiber installiewren, wenn ich sie z.B. auf cd gebrannt habe?

Wäre echt geil, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

cya
  ToboTheRibbler


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (21. Juli 2003)

hat sich schon erledigt, klappt jetzt


----------

